# Azoo Flexi Mini LED full spectrum



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

I just bought this. I tried searching, but can't find any 3rd party or member information on whether the Flexi Mini is indeed a full spectrum. Just eyeballing, it doesn't look like it is. Can our guru's chime in on this so I can sleep tonight?


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Tom Barr liked it....


----------



## Geoffrey2568 (Mar 8, 2018)

White light is full spectrum


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

I have a Petco 3.7g Imagitarium and this Flexi-mini really interests me if it can be dimmed.
I do not know what product will dim it, if possible.

A Tru-lumen Current USA 12v dial dimmer is in my junk drawer that may work.
The 3.7g tank just has Anubias nana petite.

I bought the Fluval nano 3.0 just to use it on another tank, but set it on the 3.7 cube for a start.
The light housing looks great and the distance is really close to the water which I like, but using the Fluval nano 3.0 at 1-2% power is a waste.
I've been looking all over the internet for nano lights that have no LEDs showing from the side and sit low on the tank.
Chihiros C Series C201 and the next size up may be the trick.

Thanks for the post.
The Flexi-mini is a sleek looking light housing.


----------



## Joshism (Nov 26, 2015)

theDCpump said:


> I have a Petco 3.7g Imagitarium and this Flexi-mini really interests me if it can be dimmed.
> I do not know what product will dim it, if possible.
> 
> A Tru-lumen Current USA 12v dial dimmer is in my junk drawer that may work.
> ...


If dimming is a must, you might want to consider this no name RGB light that I have on my 2.5 gallon. There's longer fixtures as well. These have a remote control that allows you to change it to red, blue, green, yellow, fade, storm, different color amounts and other unnecessary features.


----------



## voyetra8 (Sep 24, 2010)

I have the Azoo Flex Mini on my daughters 2.5gal. 

It's reasonably high-CRI... feels like high 80s. 
Color seems to be about 6500 to my eye. 

Has been great so far!


----------



## sushant (Mar 3, 2007)

Have read some really good reviews on this light and don't think you should be worried about anything if your tank is around the recommended size for this light.

Sent from my ASUS_Z00ED using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump (Jul 22, 2016)

Fluval 3.0 Nano 15watt on lowest setting 1% vs. AZOO Mini-Flexi on normal/full at 8-9 watts.
- the Fluval is going on a larger 40 breeder tank x2 Fluval 3.0 Nano LED units.

I like the AZOO Mini-Flexi.
It is easier to get out of the way, but I have to cut the light schedule down to a mere 1-2 hours as the room has a skylight that lights the room slowly all day.


----------

